# Hitting the River today,,,, report later



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a slew of fatheads left over from ice fishing,,,, so Mike & I are going to give the Dam a shot.
HOPEFULLY,,, We'll have some pictures & stories tonight!

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/riv...141372,141907,143683,152963&data[]=hydrograph


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I am interested. How did you do?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

As I figured,,,,, the graph was way off. The river should've been higher.
The water pool was just below the 4th tie-off & most of the gates were open. Heavy overcast, kinda foggy & even a heavy mist later on.
Just about perfect in my mind.

I looked over the hill & seen four other fishermen,,,, 2 below the 'flags', & two down by 'the pipe', So Mike & I went UP,,,, about the 800' marker. We tossed everything,,,,, & tight-lined stackers, sabikis & floaters. Got NOTHING but 2 hits in 2 hrs,,,, so we packed up & went farther down river between the other 4,,, just to BS if anything, I was getting bored.

We started Slow dragging the 3 hook sabikis, & that started working.
Then a barge came DOWN through the lock,,,,, like, EXACTLY what I was hoping for,,, finally!!! 
I yelled out to the others, 'GET READY!'
Sure enough,
That tug spooked the eyes up out of the deep waterway along the wall, up towards shore, to us!

*( OMG,,,, EVEN TODD CAUGHT A NICE EYE!!! Nice meeting you guys, lmbo,, ;>)
(Hey Todd,,,, I had a DOUBLE, just as you went up over the hill. 
Then I threw both poles back out again, & had a SECOND DOUBLE!
Blue floater under the 1/2 oz slip egg, with a PINK floater tied 2' up,,,, that did the trick!
Net,,, Only one keeper :<(
*
Mike & I took home 8 keepers,,,, lost about 5 or 6 on the way in, & missed about a dozen more hits. NOT TOO BAD.
Todd & his friend left with 8,,, I think.
The 2 guys to our left had 4, maybe 5 keepers & a mudpuppy.
I'd say that there were 5 other guys that came & WENT quickly,,,,, empty handed.

*SO,,,,,,,,,, 
everyone who 'HUNG IN THERE ALL DAY',,,, went home with a decent meal.?
'All Eaters',,, NOTHING HUGE.
NO PERCH!?

Wellp, That's MY whole story,,,, the way I see it! lol,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)

GN*


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Good stuff Doboy. I may try to get out this morning before it gets too windy.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great report, nice job


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Glad to see somebody is catching fish in the river.


----------

